# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.80.40

## ksan1980

Прошу помощи!
поделитесь, кто может, обновлением для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.80.40

заранее спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Прошу помощи!
> поделитесь, кто может, обновлением для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.80.40
> 
> заранее спасибо


Переход с версии ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.80.40: 
https://dropmefiles.com/mA8kb

----------


## denis v litvinov

а можно еще раз ссылку разместить или направить ссылку в личку.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> а можно еще раз ссылку разместить или направить ссылку в личку.


Конечно можно:
https://dropmefiles.com/kFePK

----------


## denis v litvinov

> Конечно можно:
> https://dropmefiles.com/kFePK


премного благодарен

----------


## citruss87

> Конечно можно:
> https://dropmefiles.com/kFePK


Буду очень благодарен за файлик или ссылку для перехода с проф на корп для бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.88.32
P/S ссылка уже не рабочая

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Буду очень благодарен за файлик или ссылку для перехода с проф на корп для бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.88.32
> P/S ссылка уже не рабочая


Добрый день!
Вот ловите дистрибутив для перехода с проф на корп 3.0.88.32:
https://dropmefiles.com/q0KqM

----------

citruss87 (16.04.2021)

----------


## Maxik1988

> Добрый день!
> Вот ловите дистрибутив для перехода с проф на корп 3.0.88.32:
> https://dropmefiles.com/q0KqM


Добрый день а для перехода с проф на корп для версии 3.0.88.22 есть?

----------


## gkg

Добрый день!
Буду благодарен, если кто даст ссылку на переход с ПРОФ на КОРП версии 3.0.91.36

----------


## gkg

Спасибо, вопрос решен.

----------


## Alexandr_Mera

Ссылочка постоянно теряется( 
Не затруднит еще раз залить?

----------


## Nesty89

Добрый день. 
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой, на переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.91.36

----------


## gkg

> Добрый день. 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой, на переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.91.36


Могу на мыло скинуть.

----------


## D2211030

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой, на переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.93.20

----------


## AneJIbcuH

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой, на переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.95.15

----------


## AneJIbcuH

Актуально :(

----------


## gan_2001

Очень нужен последний переход с ПРОФ на КОРП, плиииз...

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Очень нужен последний переход с ПРОФ на КОРП, плиииз...


Переход с ПРОФ 3.0.95.29 на КОРП:
https://dropmefiles.com/DZNWl

----------

gan_2001 (29.06.2021)

----------


## AneJIbcuH

Благодарю!!

----------


## asoft65

Люди добрые, а переход на УТ КОРП есть у кого-нибудь? Или подсказка как перейти?

----------


## Online_Z

> Люди добрые, а переход на УТ КОРП есть у кого-нибудь? Или подсказка как перейти?


УТ КОРП не существует в природе

----------


## mioan

> Переход с ПРОФ 3.0.95.29 на КОРП:
> https://dropmefiles.com/DZNWl


А можно перезалить файл или выложить более новую версию?
Заранее спасибо огромное!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> А можно перезалить файл или выложить более новую версию?
> Заранее спасибо огромное!


Переход с ПРОФ 3.0.100.16 на КОРП:
https://dropmefiles.com/Dn9d2

----------


## kemallt

Файл недоступен. Можно перезалить или выложить свежий, плиз? Заранее спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Файл недоступен. Можно перезалить или выложить свежий, плиз? Заранее спасибо


Переход с ПРОФ 3.0.101.19 на КОРП:
https://dropmefiles.com/o3Dly

----------


## TerveR

Здравствуйте!
Может кто-нибудь поделиться обновлением с ПРОФ на КОРП:
Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации. С версии 3.0.101.10.

----------


## igor32499

Файл опять недоступен. Можно перезалить или выложить свежий, плиз? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Dargont13

Можно обновить фаил с дистрибутивом для перехода)

----------


## Dargont13

А не могли бы вы ссылочку для перехода с проф на корп обновить?)

----------


## GTA33

> А не могли бы вы ссылочку для перехода с проф на корп обновить?)


https://dropmefiles.com/CkRbK

версия 3.0.105.14

----------

Dargont13 (12.11.2021)

----------


## shaykhelov

приветствую!
буду благодарен обновленной ссылке

----------


## 4AuHuK

> приветствую!
> буду благодарен обновленной ссылке


Приветствую!
Вот, берите переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.105.40:
https://dropmefiles.com/iR4NK

----------

GTA33 (30.11.2021), shaykhelov (01.12.2021)

----------


## lezhik

Привет коллеги!
Буду признателен ссылке на файлик с ПРОФ 3.0.105.45 или 3.0.106.40 на КОРП
Заранее благодарен

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Привет коллеги!
> Буду признателен ссылке на файлик с ПРОФ 3.0.105.45 или 3.0.106.40 на КОРП
> Заранее благодарен


Добрый день!
Переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.106.40:
https://dropmefiles.com/0tJXq

----------

lezhik (26.12.2021)

----------


## lezhik

> Добрый день!
> Переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.106.40:
> https://dropmefiles.com/0tJXq


Спасибо огромное, очень выручили!

----------


## nasha4

> Добрый день!
> Переход с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.106.40:
> https://dropmefiles.com/0tJXq


Здравствуйте, можно 106 релиз перехода повторить? Спасибо.

----------


## GTA33

> Здравствуйте, можно 106 релиз перехода повторить? Спасибо.


https://wdfiles.ru/fa3daa 

Версия _3_0_106_101_ переход с ПРОФ на КОРП

----------

nasha4 (26.01.2022)

----------


## nasha4

> https://wdfiles.ru/fa3daa 
> 
> Версия _3_0_106_101_ переход с ПРОФ на КОРП


Спасибо большое!

----------


## s-av1

День добрый!
А для 3.0.108.36 можно?

----------


## GTA33

> День добрый!
> А для 3.0.108.36 можно?


https://wdfiles.ru/106c09

----------


## s-av1

Спасибо! Огромное!

----------


## Nesty89

День добрый!
А можно релиз для 3.0.109.29?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый!
> А можно релиз для 3.0.109.29?


https://www.upload.ee/files/14046747...dstpp.zip.html

----------

KVL_71 (18.04.2022)

----------


## micha_k

Пожалуйста с ПРОФ 3.0.105.45 ПРОФ на КОРП
Спасибо

----------


## KVL_71

Добрый вечер!
Для версии 3.0.111.16 выложите пожалуйста обновление для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП.

----------


## GTA33

> Пожалуйста с ПРОФ 3.0.105.45 ПРОФ на КОРП
> Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/fwyCJ

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый вечер!
> Для версии 3.0.111.16 выложите пожалуйста обновление для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП.


https://dropmefiles.com/hjTkK

----------

KVL_71 (21.04.2022)

----------


## rick081

Добрый вечер!
Для версии 3.0.113.17 выложите пожалуйста обновление для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП.

----------


## rick081

Добрый вечер!
Для версии 3.0.113.17 выложите пожалуйста обновление для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП.

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый вечер!
> Для версии 3.0.113.17 выложите пожалуйста обновление для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП.


https://wdfiles.ru/85ee67

----------

rick081 (07.06.2022), therva (23.06.2022)

----------


## Вячеслав05

Добрый день! Есть обновление для перехода БП ПРОФ 3.0.67.63 на КОРП

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Есть обновление для перехода БП ПРОФ 3.0.67.63 на КОРП


Обновите проф версию до последнего релиза, потом перейдете на корп.

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день! Есть обновление для перехода БП ПРОФ 3.0.67.63 на КОРП


https://dropmefiles.com/YA0LD
3.0.67.63
но лучше, действительно, обновиться до последнего релиза, а потом перейти на КОРП

----------


## Вячеслав05

Спасибо. Уже начал процесс обновления  , просто очень много времени уходит на это

----------


## Вячеслав05

Вторую базу тоже пришлось переводить , а релиз другой . Если есть помоги обновление на КОРП с ПРОФ релиз (3.0.73.54)

----------


## GTA33

> Вторую базу тоже пришлось переводить , а релиз другой . Если есть помоги обновление на КОРП с ПРОФ релиз (3.0.73.54)


https://dropmefiles.com/BSBZT
релиз (3.0.73.54)

----------


## Вячеслав05

Спасибо тебе большое Добрый человек

----------

